# Illinois Outfitters



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 4, 2013)

Can y'all recommend some? I want to go but don't know where to start.


----------



## duckchr (Dec 4, 2013)

I lease land around 2 top notch outfitters in Adams/Hancock counties. Western Illinois Trophy Outfitters and South Fork Outfitters. They kill some studs every year. They both have great land.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Dec 4, 2013)

My cousin has been going for the past few years with "bad to the bone outfitters" he has taken several nice bucks. He seems to really like them.

The owner has a bow shop where I live. I can get you his information if you would like.  Just shoot me an im.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 5, 2013)

countryboy27012 said:


> My cousin has been going for the past few years with "bad to the bone outfitters" he has taken several nice bucks. He seems to really like them.
> 
> The owner has a bow shop where I live. I can get you his information if you would like.  Just shoot me an im.



PM sent.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 5, 2013)

Where should I start as far as questions to ask and necessary info? I know to ask for references and call those people but what else?


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 5, 2013)

I would avoid the large outfitters that push a lot of people thru. Good luck with your search...


----------



## keowens31 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not to tresspass on your thread, but i would like some info as well. I have a bucket list. This is on that list. A hunt in Illinois


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Dec 5, 2013)

keowens31 said:


> Not to tresspass on your thread, but i would like some info as well. I have a bucket list. This is on that list. A hunt in Illinois



They are not all equal! Spend a lot of time during your due diligence, Your experience will be better for it.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 5, 2013)

Ramey Jackson said:


> They are not all equal! Spend a lot of time during your due diligence, Your experience will be better for it.



Not quite sure I'm following this.


----------



## GREG66 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got back from Illinois Wildlife Connection. It is on the East side of Illinois in Newton. I really liked them , they worked very hard to put you on good deer. I have been to Hadley Creek in Illinois several times and I liked IWC better. Smaller outfit , two hunters to one guided , great lodge, and great food! Give them a call I dont think you will be disapointed!


----------



## jharrell (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a good friend that runs Buckhorn Outfitters in Greene County. He does not take a lot of hunters at all. They kill some giants every year. Shoot me a pm and I will get ya his number.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 9, 2013)

jharrell said:


> I have a good friend that runs Buckhorn Outfitters in Greene County. He does not take a lot of hunters at all. They kill some giants every year. Shoot me a pm and I will get ya his number.



PM sent


----------



## flintdiver (Dec 9, 2013)

I have heard nothing but good about  Doug Benefield and Illinios Connection. Plus , he's a GA boy, I would check his outfit out.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 9, 2013)

thanks for the recommendations. Keep em coming if you know of any. Seems that Full Draw Hunts has really good reviews.


----------



## South Man (Dec 17, 2013)

I've hunted with Full Draw three times. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Dec 17, 2013)

South Man said:


> I've hunted with Full Draw three times. Shoot me a pm.



PM sent


----------



## GANoles09 (Dec 23, 2013)

I was able to lease 75 acres super farm in Illinois from family that owns a bunch of farms.  I can send you his email if your interested.


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Dec 23, 2013)

flintdiver said:


> I have heard nothing but good about  Doug Benefield and Illinios Connection. Plus , he's a GA boy, I would check his outfit out.



unless you're a pro ball player or a country music singer you're going to get throwed off on the back burner by Doug


----------



## flintdiver (Dec 27, 2013)

Tennessee Buck said:


> unless you're a pro ball player or a country music singer you're going to get throwed off on the back burner by Doug



Do you have direct experience with this ? 
If so , please elaborate. 
The guy's I know that went up and hunted with him have had great hunts. They don't sing or throw baseballs for a living either. They have been several times. Some tagging a buck, some not. But I haven't heard any complaints from them.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tennessee Buck said:


> unless you're a pro ball player or a country music singer you're going to get throwed off on the back burner by Doug


I went on a hunt in ill,thats the way it is ,went with a big outfitter they put me on a 50 acre farm and they didn't move me all week and I didn't see a buck all week, while there was a magazine writer that was seeing 15 to 20 bucks a day, wasted time and 3500.00 buy the time i paid the outfitter and tags and gas there! I think there all crooks!!!


----------



## Rob (Dec 27, 2013)

I hunted with Doug Bennefield (Illinois Connection) about 10 years ago, one of my best friends has hunted with Doug numerous times.  We both were treated really well and had good hunts, and we are not professional singers or athletes.  In my opinion Doug runs an excellent operation and has been in business along time.


----------



## builderrwc (Jan 29, 2014)

flintdiver said:


> I have heard nothing but good about  Doug Benefield and Illinios Connection. Plus , he's a GA boy, I would check his outfit out.



A friend and I hunted at Illinois Connection the year the said country singer killed the over 200"er. That same time the SC champion turkey caller was there. Now we were put on stands where we saw no shootable bucks for the week, and put our time in. Each evening Doug and some guys who were repeat customers and the turkey caller would sit up at a desk upstairs and go over pics and sightings. The turkey caller was filming a hunt, we were told if you wounded a deer your hunt was over. He stuck one day 1 or 2 could not find it, then they did their meeting and got him on another where he shot and took the dog out to find it. The singer came in later in the week I think he was there only the day he killed his buck. Yes deer were killed, but the bulk of guys don't kill. In my opinion it is not an equal playing field, the amenities are phenomenol but unless you are a friend or have something to offer I would look elsewhere. We plan on going back to Illinois but will go a different route next time.


----------



## Stump06 (Jan 30, 2014)

jharrell said:


> I have a good friend that runs Buckhorn Outfitters in Greene County. He does not take a lot of hunters at all. They kill some giants every year. Shoot me a pm and I will get ya his number.



x2 on Buckhorn!

Some outfitters run hunters through like cattle, Rob doesn't and his hunting quality reflects that. I can't speak for other outfitters but Buckhorn is a solid operation.
Great land and great deer


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Jan 31, 2014)

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


> I went on a hunt in ill,thats the way it is ,went with a big outfitter they put me on a 50 acre farm and they didn't move me all week and I didn't see a buck all week, while there was a magazine writer that was seeing 15 to 20 bucks a day, wasted time and 3500.00 buy the time i paid the outfitter and tags and gas there! I think there all crooks!!!


Your right one big ripoff ! If your famous you get the good spots the good old boys get the scraps I hunt right up the road and I'm happy with our farm . I would not hunt  with Doug If he gave me a hunt for free


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 1, 2014)

ga boy bowhunter2 said:


> I went on a hunt in ill,thats the way it is ,went with a big outfitter they put me on a 50 acre farm and they didn't move me all week and I didn't see a buck all week, while there was a magazine writer that was seeing 15 to 20 bucks a day, wasted time and 3500.00 buy the time i paid the outfitter and tags and gas there! I think there all crooks!!!



If you spend $3500 up there, you can get a great lease with much better hunting...Especially if you can find 2-3 guys willing to spend that much. Then you can get a prime tract with a lot of acreage..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2014)

livetohunt said:


> If you spend $3500 up there, you can get a great lease with much better hunting...Especially if you can find 2-3 guys willing to spend that much. Then you can get a prime tract with a lot of acreage..



yep...Carolina, if you are still looking for IL and are ok with hanging your own stands and dragging your own deer, check out our thread in the land for lease section.


----------



## ReelAffair (Feb 1, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> yep...Carolina, if you are still looking for IL and are ok with hanging your own stands and dragging your own deer, check out our thread in the land for lease section.



Yep, that would be the way to do it in my opinion. Your create your own "LUCK", and not leave it to the outfitter.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2014)

ReelAffair said:


> Yep, that would be the way to do it in my opinion. Your create your own "LUCK", and not leave it to the outfitter.



I have no issues with hunting with outfitters and we do it from time to time during the LFTTs, but if you can squeeze more than one trip in, its always better to lease.  Drawback with an outfitter is that you are tied to one specific week in most cases, which means you are stuck with begging for good weather and good deer movement or the corn to be down etc


----------



## ReelAffair (Feb 3, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> I have no issues with hunting with outfitters and we do it from time to time during the LFTTs, but if you can squeeze more than one trip in, its always better to lease.  Drawback with an outfitter is that you are tied to one specific week in most cases, which means you are stuck with begging for good weather and good deer movement or the corn to be down etc



Your right, there's nothing wrong hunting with outfitters, i just prefer to do the scouting,  stand placement, etc myself. Its all part of the hunt and enjoyment for me.


----------



## hog daddy (Feb 4, 2014)

Hunt public land more than u can hunt in a life time I just don't like paying for something I can do my self Shawnee national forest great place my best friend invited me 3 yrs ago we go every year bet u would like it


----------



## bowhunter2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

my two best are hadley creek outfitters or illinois connection. you can't go wrong with either one. good luck


----------

